# August 2007 Pool #1 Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

19 . . . . . . RGD

RGD..............
Da Klugs.......
volfan............
SteveDMatt....
Malik23...........
erab..............
ca21455..........
RUDY351....... 
Deuce............ 
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........


----------



## SDmate

WTG Ron..:tu


----------



## newcigarz

Congrats! :bl


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

:bl wooohooo, you won! Congrats you Texas bombing bastage.

I'll get ya something out Monday/Tuesday since I'm gone the following week.


----------



## SteveDMatt

Congrats. Please PM me your addy.


----------



## yourchoice

Congrats Ron. PM your addy please!


----------



## doctorcue

Congrats! PM your addy so I finally get rid of these pre-embargos.


----------



## volfan

Congrats Ron. I will get something out real soon.

scottie


----------



## ca21455

WTG Ron! Please PM me you address.


----------



## RGD

Thanks everyone! PM's sent with address to everyone a few minutes ago.

:ss

Ron

RGD.............. Lucky SOB
Da Klugs.......
volfan............
SteveDMatt....
Malik23...........
erab..............
ca21455..........
RUDY351.......
Deuce............
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........


----------



## Malik23

Congratz! I'll get something in the mail very soon. I don't want any more "reminder" PMs from pnoon :hn:ss


----------



## RUDY351

*Re: The Club Stogie Lottery - New And Expanded*

_Ron I will get your smokes out this week. I will post the DC numbers then._


----------



## pnoon

Malik23 said:


> Congratz! I'll get something in the mail very soon. I don't want any more "reminder" PMs from pnoon :hn:ss


:tu


----------



## BigVito

congrats Ron


----------



## SteveDMatt

Ron,

Coming your way

0103 8555 7491 0677 1573


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Ron.....outgoing tomorrow

DC# 0307 0020 0001 1395 0388


----------



## RUDY351

_Ron_

_Congrats smokes heading your way ..._

_0307 0020 0000 1109 4627_


----------



## RGD

RGD.............. Lucky SOB
Da Klugs.......
volfan............
SteveDMatt.... 0103 8555 7491 0677 1573
Malik23...........
erab..............
ca21455..........
RUDY351....... 0307 0020 0000 1109 4627
Deuce............ 0307 0020 0001 1395 0388
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........


Thanks Guys!


Ron


----------



## newcigarz

Shipping Tommorow Ron


DC# 0306 3030 0003 5436 5490


----------



## RGD

RGD.............. Lucky SOB
Da Klugs.......
volfan............
SteveDMatt.... 0103 8555 7491 0677 1573
Malik23...........
erab..............
ca21455..........
RUDY351....... 0307 0020 0000 1109 4627
Deuce............ 0307 0020 0001 1395 0388
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........ 0306 3030 0003 5436 5490


Thanks Guys!


Ron


----------



## ca21455

RGD.............. Lucky SOB
Da Klugs.......
volfan............
SteveDMatt.... 0103 8555 7491 0677 1573
Malik23...........
erab..............
ca21455.......... 0304 1560 0002 7987 1650
RUDY351....... 0307 0020 0000 1109 4627
Deuce............ 0307 0020 0001 1395 0388
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........ 0306 3030 0003 5436 5490


----------



## stig

Package going out this weekend.


----------



## erab

RGD.............. Lucky SOB
Da Klugs.......
volfan............
SteveDMatt.... 0103 8555 7491 0677 1573
Malik23...........
erab..............0306 3030 0000 6398 2520
ca21455.......... 0304 1560 0002 7987 1650
RUDY351....... 0307 0020 0000 1109 4627
Deuce............ 0307 0020 0001 1395 0388
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........ 0306 3030 0003 5436 5490


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

erab said:


> RGD.............. Lucky SOB
> Da Klugs.......
> volfan............
> SteveDMatt.... 0103 8555 7491 0677 1573
> Malik23...........
> erab..............0306 3030 0000 6398 2520
> ca21455.......... 0304 1560 0002 7987 1650
> RUDY351....... 0307 0020 0000 1109 4627
> Deuce............ 0307 0020 0001 1395 0388
> stig..............
> doctorcue...........
> SDmate..............
> yourchoice...........
> newcigarz........ 0306 3030 0003 5436 5490


Well, due to some technical difficulties, my end is going out today instead. Sorry for the delay. Have to get them out before I leave on vacation Monday though and I made it. Otherwise I may have forgotten about you.


----------



## RGD

RGD.............. Lucky SOB
Da Klugs.......
volfan............
SteveDMatt.... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Malik23...........
erab..............0306 3030 0000 6398 2520
ca21455.......... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
RUDY351....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Deuce............ 0307 0020 0001 1395 0388
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........ 0306 3030 0003 5436 5490

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## RGD

RGD.............. Lucky SOB
Da Klugs.......
volfan............
SteveDMatt.... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Malik23...........
erab.............. 0306 3030 0000 6398 2520
ca21455.......... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
RUDY351....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Deuce............ 0307 0020 0001 1395 0388
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........ RECEIVED - Thanks!

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## RGD

RGD.............. Lucky SOB
Da Klugs.......
volfan............
SteveDMatt.... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Malik23...........
erab.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
ca21455.......... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
RUDY351....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Deuce............ RECEIVED - Thanks!
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........ RECEIVED - Thanks!

Thanks Everyone! Great Smokes!!!

Ron


----------



## RGD

RGD.............. Lucky SOB
Da Klugs....... 03051720000221420980
volfan............
SteveDMatt.... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Malik23...........
erab.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
ca21455.......... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
RUDY351....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Deuce............ RECEIVED - Thanks!
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........ RECEIVED - Thanks!

Thanks Everyone! Great Smokes!!!

Ron


----------



## RGD

RGD.............. Lucky SOB
Da Klugs....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
volfan............
SteveDMatt.... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Malik23...........
erab.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
ca21455.......... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
RUDY351....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Deuce............ RECEIVED - Thanks!
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........ RECEIVED - Thanks!

Thanks Everyone! Great Smokes!!!

Ron


----------



## SDmate

RGD.............. Lucky SOB
Da Klugs....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
volfan............
SteveDMatt.... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Malik23...........
erab.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
ca21455.......... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
RUDY351....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Deuce............ RECEIVED - Thanks!
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............0103 8555 7490 5336 5061:ss
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........ RECEIVED - Thanks!


----------



## RGD

RGD.............. Lucky SOB
Da Klugs....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
volfan............
SteveDMatt.... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Malik23...........
erab.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
ca21455.......... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
RUDY351....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Deuce............ RECEIVED - Thanks!
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
yourchoice...........
newcigarz........ RECEIVED - Thanks!

Thanks Everyone! Great Smokes!!!

Ron


----------



## yourchoice

RGD.............. Lucky SOB
Da Klugs....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
volfan............
SteveDMatt.... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Malik23...........
erab.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
ca21455.......... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
RUDY351....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Deuce............ RECEIVED - Thanks!
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
yourchoice...........*0307 0020 0003 3310 5254* - *GO EAGLES!! *:ss
newcigarz........ RECEIVED - Thanks!


----------



## RGD

RGD.............. Lucky SOB
Da Klugs....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
volfan............
SteveDMatt.... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Malik23...........
erab.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
ca21455.......... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
RUDY351....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Deuce............ RECEIVED - Thanks!
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
yourchoice...........RECEIVED - Thanks! - *GO EAGLES!! *
newcigarz........ RECEIVED - Thanks!

Ron


----------



## yourchoice

RGD said:


> yourchoice...........RECEIVED - Thanks! - *GO EAGLES!! *


Surprised you left the *GO EAGLES!*! up.


----------



## newcigarz

yourchoice said:


> Surprised you left the *GO COWBOYS!!* up.


I think he meant to do this.


----------



## volfan

package sent, will update with tracking number when I get it. Sorry for the delay.

scottie


----------



## RGD

yourchoice said:


> Surprised you left the *GO EAGLES!*! up.


I was jut being nice cause of that Ashton SC you sent - :ss.



newcigarz said:


> I think he meant to do this.


:tu But of course - 

Ron


----------



## RGD

volfan said:


> package sent, will update with tracking number when I get it. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> scottie


No problems, Thanks Scottie!

Ron


----------



## Malik23

RGD.............. Lucky SOB
Da Klugs....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
volfan............
SteveDMatt.... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Malik23...........0103 8555 7492 6785 8076 - EAGLES SUCK! HAIL TO THE REDSKINS!
erab.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
ca21455.......... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
RUDY351....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Deuce............ RECEIVED - Thanks!
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
yourchoice...........RECEIVED - Thanks! - *GO EAGLES!! *
newcigarz........ RECEIVED - Thanks!


----------



## RGD

Malik23 said:


> Malik23...........0103 8555 7492 6785 8076 - EAGLES SUCK! *TO HELL WITH THE REDSKINS!*


There - fixed it for ya - :tu

:ss

Ron


----------



## Malik23

RGD said:


> There - fixed it for ya - :tu
> 
> :ss
> 
> Ron


:r:r

cowgirls going to beat the Bears this weekend?


----------



## RGD

Malik23 said:


> :r:r
> 
> cowgirls going to beat the Bears this weekend?


But of course! :ss

Ron


----------



## RGD

RGD.............. Lucky SOB
Da Klugs....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
volfan............ RECEIVED - Thanks! 
SteveDMatt.... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Malik23...........0103 8555 7492 6785 8076 
erab.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
ca21455.......... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
RUDY351....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Deuce............ RECEIVED - Thanks!
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
yourchoice...........RECEIVED - Thanks! - *GO EAGLES!! *
newcigarz........ RECEIVED - Thanks!

Thanks Everyone!

Ron


----------



## RGD

RGD.............. Lucky SOB
Da Klugs....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
volfan............ RECEIVED - Thanks! 
SteveDMatt.... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Malik23........... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
erab.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
ca21455.......... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
RUDY351....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Deuce............ RECEIVED - Thanks!
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
yourchoice...........RECEIVED - Thanks! - *GO EAGLES!! *
newcigarz........ RECEIVED - Thanks!

Thanks Everyone!

Ron


----------



## stig

Dc# 0103 8555 7492 8281 0929


----------



## RGD

RGD.............. Lucky SOB
Da Klugs....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
volfan............ RECEIVED - Thanks! 
SteveDMatt.... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Malik23........... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
erab.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
ca21455.......... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
RUDY351....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Deuce............ RECEIVED - Thanks!
stig.............. RECEIVED - Plus Fruit! Thanks!
doctorcue...........
SDmate.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
yourchoice...........RECEIVED - Thanks! - *GO EAGLES!! *
newcigarz........ RECEIVED - Thanks!

Thanks Everyone!

Ron


----------



## doctorcue

RGD said:


> RGD.............. Lucky SOB
> Da Klugs....... RECEIVED - Thanks!
> volfan............ RECEIVED - Thanks!
> SteveDMatt.... RECEIVED - Thanks!
> Malik23........... RECEIVED - Thanks!
> erab.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
> ca21455.......... RECEIVED - Thanks!
> RUDY351....... RECEIVED - Thanks!
> Deuce............ RECEIVED - Thanks!
> stig.............. RECEIVED - Plus Fruit! Thanks!
> doctorcue...........
> SDmate.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
> yourchoice...........RECEIVED - Thanks! - *GO EAGLES!! *
> newcigarz........ RECEIVED - Thanks!
> 
> Thanks Everyone!
> 
> Ron


Ok, I am totally lame and sorry for the delay. No excuses. I threw in a couple of my top shelf sticks to try & make amends. Going out today, here is the DC: 0103 8555 7492 7566 3549


----------



## stig

RGD said:


> RGD.............. Lucky SOB
> Da Klugs....... RECEIVED - Thanks!
> volfan............ RECEIVED - Thanks!
> SteveDMatt.... RECEIVED - Thanks!
> Malik23........... RECEIVED - Thanks!
> erab.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
> ca21455.......... RECEIVED - Thanks!
> RUDY351....... RECEIVED - Thanks!
> Deuce............ RECEIVED - Thanks!
> stig.............. RECEIVED - Plus Fruit! Thanks!
> doctorcue...........
> SDmate.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
> yourchoice...........RECEIVED - Thanks! - *GO EAGLES!! *
> newcigarz........ RECEIVED - Thanks!
> 
> Thanks Everyone!
> 
> Ron


Enjoy the fruit, I hope it makes up for the time it took to get those out to you.


----------



## RGD

RGD.............. Lucky SOB
Da Klugs....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
volfan............ RECEIVED - Thanks! 
SteveDMatt.... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Malik23........... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
erab.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
ca21455.......... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
RUDY351....... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
Deuce............ RECEIVED - Thanks!
stig.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
doctorcue........... RECEIVED - Thanks! 
SDmate.............. RECEIVED - Thanks!
yourchoice...........RECEIVED - Thanks! 
newcigarz........ RECEIVED - Thanks!

Thanks Everyone!

Ron


----------

